# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  فاكهه حرمها الأسلام

## max_11

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فاكهة حرمها الإسلام
إنها تلك الفاكهة التي أحبها الناس بشراهة في زماننا هذا، وتفننوا في أكلها في كل وقت وحين...في كل مكان وكل مجال...
إنها الفاكهة التي أصبحت تسلي الناس في أوقات فراغهم، فضلا عن ساعات عملهم...
إنها الفاكهة التي يأكلها الغني والفقير...
إنها الفاكهة التي حرمها الله في كتابه الكريم ووصف آكلها بأبشع صفة...
ونهانا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أكلها...
إنها
الغيبة
نعتها الحسن البصري ب"فاكهة النساء"
لكن لا تقتصر علي النساء فقط، فقد أصبحت فاكهة للكل علي السواء
رجالا كانوا أم نساء
.
نعم تتضح أكثر عند النساء
ولكنها موجودة عند الرجال أيضا
فهل آن الآوان كي نحرم علي أنفسنا هذه الفاكهة
دعوة
تعالوا نشغل أنفسنا بذكر الله بدلا من الخوض في أعراض هذه وهذا
دع الخلق للخالق
ويكفي أن الله قال فيها "ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه"
هذا هو تشبيه الله وكفي..
اسأل الله تعال ان يشغلكم بذكره وطاعته ويطهر ألسنتكم
من كل ما يغضبه
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين
استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## max_11

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## max_11



----------


## rachid218

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، 
الفاكهة لغة تطلق على الحلو واللذيد من الثمار، إن لم تتوفر هاتان الصفتان في أي ثمرة لا تسمى فاكهة.
ما الحلو أو اللذيذ في العيبة خاصة و أن الله سبحانه شبه المغتاب بآكل لحم الناس .  { يا ايها الذين امنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن ان بعض الظن اثم ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا ايحب احدكم ان ياكل لحم اخيه ميتا فكرهتموه واتقوا الله ان الله تواب رحيم } الحجرات آية 12 
الله المستعان

----------


## max_11

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، 
> الفاكهة لغة تطلق على الحلو واللذيد من الثمار، إن لم تتوفر هاتان الصفتان في أي ثمرة لا تسمى فاكهة.
> ما الحلو أو اللذيذ في العيبة خاصة و أن الله سبحانه شبه المغتاب بآكل لحم الناس .  { يا ايها الذين امنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن ان بعض الظن اثم ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا ايحب احدكم ان ياكل لحم اخيه ميتا فكرهتموه واتقوا الله ان الله تواب رحيم } الحجرات آية 12 
> الله المستعان

----------


## benabdelhafidh

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## max_11

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------

